# Shipping problem



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Having read what people have said regarding extra duty at customs I assume that they would also rake through my shipment and charge me duty on that making it very cost ineffective so...this is my potential plan...all advise and experience welcome... what if I just pay excess baggage on the plane and bring in an extra suitcase instead?
Is that likely to incur duty of any kind or casue any other problems?
i think i could just about mnage of what I could bring then rather than have the nightmare of shipping???:juggle:lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Uk-Girl said:


> Having read what people have said regarding extra duty at customs I assume that they would also rake through my shipment and charge me duty on that making it very cost ineffective so...this is my potential plan...all advise and experience welcome... what if I just pay excess baggage on the plane and bring in an extra suitcase instead?
> Is that likely to incur duty of any kind or casue any other problems?
> i think i could just about mnage of what I could bring then rather than have the nightmare of shipping???:juggle:lane:




isnt that exactly what I suggested on an earlier post?


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> isnt that exactly what I suggested on an earlier post?


Very possibly  Apologies if so, my mind is all over the place trying to work out my move. Thanks :clap2:lane:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> isnt that exactly what I suggested on an earlier post?


Relaxing in the Spanish sun hasn't softened you up any :eyebrows:
:behindsofa:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We brought in four suitcase sized plastic containers as excess luggage last time and it was no problem. Just make sure to say you have nothing to declare and customs should leave you alone. I had five bottles of wine and no one even noticed.


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> We brought in four suitcase sized plastic containers as excess luggage last time and it was no problem. Just make sure to say you have nothing to declare and customs should leave you alone. I had five bottles of wine and no one even noticed.


Was it costly and also did you have to pre book the excess baggage? 
I was actually looking at Emirates and it would be cheaper to book an extra seat and get an extra 37kg than to pay for excess baggage?


----------



## dougaldon (Jan 26, 2011)

How much did it cost you per case Canuck ?
As I am looking at doing the same thing 
Cheers Don


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Come on folks dont be so lazy.. check the excess luggage page on the airline you are using.. each airlines charges are different.


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Come on folks dont be so lazy.. check the excess luggage page on the airline you are using.. each airlines charges are different.


Now Maiden Scotland..don't be like that  I have already looked that up with Emirates I am now trying to work out if that is indeed the best airline as each one quotes its own excess baggage rates which vary greatly and it would take an age if i had to fish through each and every airline..tsh!!lane::tongue1:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Uk-Girl said:


> Now Maiden Scotland..don't be like that  I have already looked that up with Emirates I am now trying to work out if that is indeed the best airline as each one quotes its own excess baggage rates which vary greatly and it would take an age if i had to fish through each and every airline..tsh!!lane::tongue1:




So you want others to do it for you?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

dougaldon said:


> How much did it cost you per case Canuck ?
> As I am looking at doing the same thing
> Cheers Don


I fly on KLM, all the info is on their website regarding fees, discounts, dimensions for luggage/containers ect...


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Dougaldon: Emirates charge as follows:
15kg £420, 20kg £560, 25kg £700... its actually cheaper to purchase another ticket and use the 37kg baggage allowance you would get with that...

Could you let me know the rates for KLM if you look them up. Its a bit of a phaff with emirates as you have to input all of your travel details to get this info, dont know what the other airlines are like.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Uk-Girl said:


> Dougaldon: Emirates charge as follows:
> 15kg £420, 20kg £560, 25kg £700... its actually cheaper to purchase another ticket and use the 37kg baggage allowance you would get with that...
> 
> Could you let me know the rates for KLM if you look them up. Its a bit of a phaff with emirates as you have to input all of your travel details to get this info, dont know what the other airlines are like.




lol if you are coming to live in Egypt then you had better get used to everything being a bit of a phaff


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any volunteers to pack for Uk Girl


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would guess that Egypt air would be the cheapest...but probably not as nice flying on Emirates!


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Any volunteers to pack for Uk Girl


Thanks for asking for me Maiden Scotland but think I can manage that on my own  
Just would appreciate any help and useful advise from those in the know, who have experience and are prepared to share  at a very busy and stressful time for a newbie..anything that can help me save time,energy and costly mistakes at the moment would be great 
Still would be very grateful for any helpful advise guys.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Egyptair have a new baggage allowance of 46kgs for economy class 2 X 23kg cases as well as 10kg carry on... 56kgs in total for free?!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Egyptair have a new baggage allowance of 46kgs for economy class 2 X 23kg cases as well as 10kg carry on... 56kgs in total for free?!!!


Travelled Egypt Air many times.....never had any problems with excess baggage...all luggage was just tagged and disappeared off on the conveyer belt without any comment about being overweight. also if you check daily for flights you can get some good prices with them....that is as long as you can be flexible with your travel dates.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*Baggage*

Emirates will be the most expencive as they really don't like taking it..

Klm charge: 40 euro first bag then 160 for each after they then say max 10 bags u can also pre book for a discount

Egypt air charged me 150 USD per bag let me off one bag so it is the cheapest one 

one thing to check does Hong Kong have a smaller airport a bit further out that does flights to cairo as this can make a big difference on the cost of excess baggage 

If you can't be bothered checking the website phone your local office for each airline and they will tell you the rates from HK to CAI 

Hope that helps


----------

